# What kind of filter for a 5.5 gal nano??



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i use one of those disposable (they break you dump it and put on a new one) HOB filters from red sea or similar, adjustable flow and small enough to not be too much of an eye-sore. i buy mine from the LFS for like 5 bucks a piece and i just keep a few as spares on the shelf. never had one go bad yet, but at that price i dont expect to still have one runnning after a year or two.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

the Azoo palm filters are small HOB filters that i have heard are good (but can be a music maker:hihi 

i would suggest a small aquaclear though i like them alot.

- fish newb -


----------



## jbrown (Jul 24, 2006)

*Options options....*

What do you think about a Tom Aquatics Aqua Lifter Pump together with a Tom Aquatics Aqua Lifter Suction Pre-Filter? Both together come to about 15 bux (before shipping), and you have a canister filter!! I'll admit that the flow rate is 3 1/2 gallons per hour according to the site, flow rate is low...I haven't tried this setup myself yet - but I am leaning towards it for my next nano but I am thinking very small nano like less than 3 gal.

But if you are interested in DIY this looks like a great set up


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow... it all seems so fancy....

My 5 gal runs with a small bubble wand with arches of java moss over it. The java moss catches any gunk in the water and makes more java moss with it. Occasional water changes and a trim of moss and it seems to be the most healthy tank I have ever had.


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

I used a HOB power filter for years on my 5.5g, but was never happy with the excessive flow. Recently I purchased a Zoo-Med 501 canister for this tank. So far, so good. Like most canisters, this one comes with a spray bar to help direct and control the flow. I replaced the carbon/floss insert on the intake side with some filter floss pads I already had laying around. This filter is not as cheap as the HOB filters out there, but for $35 it is a bargain of a canister filter.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

i got one of the azoo's but i do agree the flow is too much.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

for a 5.5 gal, i dont think there is a canister filter available, unless you go the diy route. i have a couple of the toms rapid canister but they are just right for my 15g shrimp tank, a 10g maybe, but flow is way too high for a 5.5g.


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

I have tried several types, but now I am useing *for my 5 gal nano* a red sea 'deco art' adjustable back mounted filter. I have it set to low flow and I have put it so that the majority of the flow coming back into the tank hits my hardscape rather than plants and being that its to one in the of the tank it doesnt bother much other than my tank sometimes looking like its having a bad hair day (hair grass).


----------



## saint27 (Apr 27, 2006)

I use a small Whisper HOB that I picked up at wally world. With nylons wrapped around the intank to protect my shrimp it has the prefect flow. at least IMO.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

no dude, i just used one of the little hagen elite submersible filters on my little 2.5 and it ROCKS. they say it only goes up to 3 gallons, but idk. that beast is powerful. i have it turned down ALL the way. i'd SERIOUSLY think about it. because it's not a HOB that will get degass the co2 and you can turn the head upside down to create water movement. (i figured that out after i took the pic) check out the link in my sig though. i paid 14.99 at the local store too.


----------



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

http://a1272.g.akamai.net/7/1272/11...ges/Categoryimages/larger/lg_16423_23700V.jpg










anybody use one of these?


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

I have one. See above post.


----------



## Toysoldier (Aug 2, 2006)

tritan said:


> http://a1272.g.akamai.net/7/1272/11...ges/Categoryimages/larger/lg_16423_23700V.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geez !!! i dint know they have such small canister filter !!! 

at least i cant find them in Singapore!

anyone can tell me the make and brand ?


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

It is a Zoo-Med 501 Turtle Canister Filter. The link below should give you a description.

501 Turtle Filter


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

Toysoldier said:


> geez !!! i dint know they have such small canister filter !!!
> 
> at least i cant find them in Singapore!
> 
> anyone can tell me the make and brand ?


You can get them on ebay.  I've already ordered one. Although I am planing on altering the 'spray bar' so that it doesnt shoot out the big jets of water like that by making more small holes. I dont want so much surface motion.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

GreenerSideofLIfe said:


> Although I am planing on altering the 'spray bar' so that it doesnt shoot out the big jets of water like that by making more small holes. I dont want so much surface motion.


It might be easier to just make the existing holes a bit larger - less chance of cracking it, or slipping with the drill.


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

SuRje1976 said:


> It might be easier to just make the existing holes a bit larger - less chance of cracking it, or slipping with the drill.


Yep. Thats about what I'm thinking. But Ive also used sponge fitlers on both the intake and the output tubes. That way they are both under the surface (no spashing) and they add in the current from one end of the tank to the other w/o disrupting the fish, shrimp, or plants too much.


----------

